# Amule Low ID



## nathy65 (5 Juin 2006)

Bonjour , 

j'ai lu que le problème a déjà été traité ailleurs, mais je n'arrive pas à obtenir une High ID dans Amule...
Pour faire court : 

-Ibook G4 en Wifi via une Freebox v4 munie d'une carte Wifi
-Routeur Freebox
-Pare-feu désactivé
-Ports TCP 4662 et UDP 4672 dans les préférences Amule.

???? Alors, d'après vous, il est où le problème. 
je suis pas une bête en informatique mais j'essaie de me soigner.

Et pire que tout, depuis ce matin, Amule est en chinois et pas moyen d'avoir accès au Français même en le selectionnant et en redemarrant amule:rose: .

Je crois que je deviens dingue!!!

HELP SVP!!! MERCI BCP D'AVANCE


----------



## Anabys (5 Juin 2006)

- Chinois: vire les prefs de aMule et redémarre le

- LowID: tu dois paramétrer les politiques NAT de ton routeur ; je te conseille de changer les ports par défaut et de lire [THREAD=112834]ce thread[/THREAD].


----------



## .Steff (5 Juin 2006)

Je sais pas vraiment comment fonctionne le parametrage d'une Freebox mais faut ouvrir le port 4662 complétement et là tu pourra télécharger en high ( des distrib de linux et OpenOffice, enfin des choses légales quoi  )


----------



## nathy65 (5 Juin 2006)

???
je n'y comprends rien. j'ai bien dis que je n'étais pas une bête en informatique!!!
parametrer les politiques NAT de mon routeur???
Et je fais ça où et comment ?
Pour ce qui est du Chinois, j'ai essaye quinze fois!!! je n'ai même plus accès à la langue par défaut... j'ai beau redemarrer rien n'y fait. 

merci d'essayer de m'aider en tout cas. j'etais pas loin de sauter à pieds joints sur mon Ibook adoré...


----------



## nathy65 (5 Juin 2006)

Merci à vous, mais je ne sais pas faire ce que vous me conseillez de faire.

Sur le site de free, pour la configuration voilà ce que j'y trouve. 

Je pensais pas qu'il fallait être informaticien émerite pour utiliser Amule...:rose:

C'est là que je dois changer quelque chose ? et si oui quoi?


IP freebox	192.168.   .  

DHCP activé	 Oui   Non  

Debut DHCP	192.168.   .  
Fin DHCP	192.168.   .  

Ip DMZ	192.168.   .  
Ip du Freeplayer	192.168.   .  

Réponse au ping	
Proxy WOL (Wake On Lan) activé	


Redirections de ports:	
Port	Protocole	Destination	Port
		192.168.   .  	
		192.168.   .  	
		192.168.   .  	
		192.168.   .  	
		192.168.   .  	
		192.168.   .  	
		192.168.   .  	
		192.168.   .  	
		192.168.   .  	
		192.168.   .  	


Redirections de plages de ports:	
Début	Fin	Protocole	Destination
			192.168.   .  
			192.168.   .  
			192.168.   .  
			192.168.   .  
			192.168.   .  
			192.168.   .  
			192.168.   .  
			192.168.   .  
			192.168.   .  
			192.168.   .  


Baux DHCP permanents:	
IP	Adresse MAC
192.168.    	
192.168.    	
192.168.    	
192.168.    	
192.168.    	
192.168.    	
192.168.    	
192.168.    	
192.168.    	
192.168.    	
info | Pour supprimer une redirection de port ou de plage de port, renseignez l'entrée à supprimer avec des ports sources à zéro. Pour supprimer des baux DHCP, renseignez une IP à zéro (192.168.x.0).


----------



## .Steff (5 Juin 2006)

non c'est pas ca.
Il faut que tu affecte une politique particuliere en ce qui concerne le FIREWALL de ton routeur.Enfin quelquechose comme ca. Sur le miens il faut autoriser les communications avec l'IP 192.168.0.3 sur le port 4662 du routeur !


----------



## nathy65 (5 Juin 2006)

REMOI,

J'ai trouvé la solution. 

D'abord, on ne peut pas avoir Amule sur 2 macs en réseau en tous cas avec une Freebox.

Donc, premierement, choisir le Mac sur lequel on veut télécharger et ne conserver Amule que sur celui-ci. 

Ensuite, j'ai trouvé un site super ou vous trouverez toutes les infos en fonctions de vos routeurs respectifs.

N'oubliez pas de desactiver votre pare-feu. Pour les novices : Pomme, préférences Système, partage...

Maintenant, le lien vers le site :http://www.emule-inside.net/emule/routeurs.htm

Et n'oubliez pas que votre adresse IP doit être fixe, càd pas via DHCP mais configurer manuellement toute chose que vous devriez trouver sur le lien.
 
Bonne Chance!!!


----------



## Invité (5 Juin 2006)

Tu peux garder ton coupe-feu activé, en ouvrant le port dans préférences système->partage->coupe-feu


----------



## toton (11 Janvier 2007)

bonjour,
j'ai un problème de Low-id 

j'ai ouvert la petite fenêtre de "partage" et j'ai entré les ports TCP 4662 4672 4661 4665 4711 - qui semblent être recommandés pour amule

j'ai activé ou désactivé mon coupe-feu et je suis toujours en low-id

la solution me plaisait bien mais j'ai dû oublier quelque chose 
mais quoi ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (4 Décembre 2008)

J'ai aussi ce problème.

Dans l'interface d'administration de la Livebox, dans "Serveurs LAN" j'ai ajouté le port 4662 TCP et 4672 UDP. Mais j'ai toujours ce p**** de message dans aMule ! 

Qui aurait une solution ? Merci.


----------



## Arkayve (4 Décembre 2008)

Bonjour à tous. 
Mmm les amis, ce n'est pas tout d'ouvrir les ports 4662 et autres dans les paramètres NAT de votre routeur (oui j'ai bien dit NAT, et pas LAN, chez moi sur ma NeufBox, ça s'appelle exactement NAT/PAT), encore faut-il que ce soient ces ports en question utilisés par aMule (vérifiez donc les préférences de connexion aMule, et donc le port TCP utilisé par celui-ci) ; et enfin, il faut ouvrir ces ports effectivement, pour une adresse IP donnée, donc peut-être que votre problème vient du fait que, par exemple, vous ayez ouvert les ports pour l'adresse IP 192.168.1.2, et que, possédant plusieurs ordis, votre routeur vous ai attribué l'adresse 192.168.1.3, auquel cas ça ne marche pas...
Moi ma solution, ne voulant pas d'une IP fixe:
le port 4662 est ouvert pour la première adresse;
le port 4882 est ouvert pour une deuxième adresse (j'ai un mac et un pc (=> bouhhhh ) chez moi).
Ainsi, si quand je me connecte à un server dans aMule, je suis en low-id, c'est que le routeur m'a attribué la mauvaise des 2 adresses possible, et je change donc le 4662 en 4882, ou inversement, je relance le programme, et hop!! Magie ça fonctionne...


----------



## Arkayve (4 Décembre 2008)

nathy65 a dit:


> Et n'oubliez pas que votre adresse IP doit être fixe, càd pas via DHCP mais configurer manuellement


Non ce n'est pas vrai, il est tout à fait possible de faire fonctionner aMule en high-ID sans adresse fixe, j'en suis la preuve vivante!! 


Invité a dit:


> Tu peux garder ton coupe-feu activé, en ouvrant le port dans préférences système->partage->coupe-feu


Tout à fait d'accord.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (4 Décembre 2008)

Arkayve a dit:


> Bonjour à tous.
> Mmm les amis, ce n'est pas tout d'ouvrir les ports 4662 et autres dans les paramètres NAT de votre routeur (oui j'ai bien dit NAT, et pas LAN, chez moi sur ma NeufBox, ça s'appelle exactement NAT/PAT), encore faut-il que ce soient ces ports en question utilisés par aMule (vérifiez donc les préférences de connexion aMule, et donc le port TCP utilisé par celui-ci) ; et enfin, il faut ouvrir ces ports effectivement, pour une adresse IP donnée, donc peut-être que votre problème vient du fait que, par exemple, vous ayez ouvert les ports pour l'adresse IP 192.168.1.2, et que, possédant plusieurs ordis, votre routeur vous ai attribué l'adresse 192.168.1.3, auquel cas ça ne marche pas...
> Moi ma solution, ne voulant pas d'une IP fixe:
> le port 4662 est ouvert pour la première adresse;
> ...


Moi, j'ai mis l'adresse IP qui est dans Mes services / Accès Internet et qui commence par 81. .... C'est pas celle-là qu'il faut mettre ?


----------



## Arkayve (4 Décembre 2008)

iDuck a dit:


> Moi, j'ai mis l'adresse IP qui est dans Mes services / Accès Internet et qui commence par 81. .... C'est pas celle-là qu'il faut mettre ?


Eh bien, à priori, en ce qui te concerne en particulier, je dirais que déjà, tu n'as pas parametré ton adresse au bon endroit; comme je le disais juste avant, c'est dans la section NAT que tu dois rentrer les ports, et non dans la section LAN (LAN=_*Local Area Network *_=> réseau local ; NAT=_*Network Address Translation - *_http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Network_address_translation => ce qui nous concerne dans ce cas).

Une adresse qui commence par 81... Je dirais qu'elle correspond à ton IP publique, et non à l'IP de ta carte réseau (me fais-je bien comprendre là??  Je préfère ne pas rentrer dans plus de détails, c'est déjà assez compliqué comme ça  ).
Pour connaître l'adresse IP de ta carte, donc celle dont tu as besoin, tu vas dans les préférences systèmes, réseau, et tu regardes sur Airport ou ethernet, suivant ton type de connexion, elle s'appelle TCP/IP.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (4 Décembre 2008)

Arkayve a dit:


> Eh bien, à priori, en ce qui te concerne en particulier, je dirais que déjà, tu n'as pas parametré ton adresse au bon endroit; comme je le disais juste avant, c'est dans la section NAT que tu dois rentrer les ports, et non dans la section LAN (LAN=_*Local Area Network *_=> réseau local ; NAT=_*Network Address Translation - *_http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Network_address_translation=> ce qui nous concerne dans ce cas).
> 
> Une adresse qui commence par 81... je dirais qu'elle correspond à ton IP publique, et non à l'IP de ta carte réseau (me fais-je bien comprendre là??  je préfère ne pas rentrer dans plus de détails, c'est déjà assez compliqué ainsi  )
> Pour connaître l'adresse IP de ta carte, donc celle dont tu as besoin, tu vas dans les préférences systèmes, réseau, et tu regardes sur Airport ou ethernet, suivant ton type de connexion, elle s'appelle TCP/IP.


OK. J'ai trouvé l'adresse IP. 

Mais je ne trouve pas la section NAT. Où est-elle ?


----------



## Arkayve (4 Décembre 2008)

iDuck a dit:


> Mais je ne trouve pas la section NAT. Où est-elle ?


Je ne connais pas bien la Livebox, je n'en ai jamais eu, mais en cherchant (ça m'a prit 30 sec sur internet  ), peut-être est-ce dans la section routeur? 
(=>http://www.echosdunet.net/dossiers/...nfiguration+livebox+-+parametres+avances.html)
Et si tu regardes bien, le lien que j'ai donné plus haut pour l'explication de NAT dans Wikipedia, voici un copié/collé de la première phrase:
"on dit qu'un routeur fait du _Network Address Translation (NAT)_"

...

:love:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (4 Décembre 2008)

Je n'avais pas pensé à l'assistance d'Orange. Et j'ai trouvé. C'est dans.... "Services LAN" ! 

Fait. Mais j'ai toujours ce satané message.


----------



## Arkayve (4 Décembre 2008)

OK, pourrais-tu, à tout hasard, faire un screenshot de la table de routage NAT de ta LiveBox, afin de pouvoir vérifier tes entrées? As-tu vérifié que tes préférences de connexion, dans aMule, correspondent bien aux ports que tu as ouverts via ton routeur?
Ayant dû normalement redémarrer ta LiveBox pour que les modifications soient prise en compte, as-tu vérifié que ton IP correspond elle aussi aux données entré dans ton routeur?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (4 Décembre 2008)

Livebox :




Click for full size - Uploaded with plasq's Skitch

L'adresse IP masquée est celle trouvée dans Préférences Système (et oui c'est la bonne). Et je l'ai fait redémarrer.


aMule :




Click for full size - Uploaded with plasq's Skitch


----------



## Arkayve (4 Décembre 2008)

Mmm alors je pencherais pour un problème de parefeu, puisque à priori tout semble bien configuré...

En revanche, il faut que tu augmentes la bande passante dédiée à la réception!!
0Ko max, ça va pas marcher très fort  . C'est pitêtre ça ton problème 

Tu pourrais, par exemple, mettre 500Ko en réception, et 50Ko en émission (faut partager, principe du P2P  ).


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (4 Décembre 2008)

Arkayve a dit:


> Mmm alors je pencherais pour un problème de parefeu, puisque à priori tout semble bien configuré...
> 
> En revanche, il faut que tu augmentes la bande passante dédiée à la réception!!
> 0Ko max, ça va pas marcher très fort  . C'est pitêtre ça ton problème
> ...


J'ai mis les réglages que tu m'indiques dans aMule mais c'est pareil. Quant au pare-feu, j'avais essayé de régler celui de la Livebox sur le minimum avant de faire les réglages NAT. Je réessaie et je te dis.


----------



## Arkayve (4 Décembre 2008)

Vérifie aussi ton pare-feu sous Leopard; s'il est activé, il va falloir lui aussi le paramétrer...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (5 Décembre 2008)

Arkayve a dit:


> Vérifie aussi ton pare-feu sous Leopard; s'il est activé, il va falloir lui aussi le paramétrer...


Oui. Encore faut-ils avoir comment ouvrir des port dans le pare-feu de Leopard. :rateau:
Là il est réglé sur les services essentiels. Je vais essayer l'option d'ajouter des services juste en dessous.

Quant à celui de la Livebox, à ton avis, je peux le laisser sur "moyen" ou faut-il le mettre sur minimum ?


----------



## Arkayve (5 Décembre 2008)

iDuck a dit:


> Oui. Encore faut-ils avoir comment ouvrir des port dans le pare-feu de Leopard. :rateau:
> Là il est réglé sur les services essentiels. Je vais essayer l'option d'ajouter des services juste en dessous.
> 
> Quant à celui de la Livebox, à ton avis, je peux le laisser sur "moyen" ou faut-il le mettre sur minimum ?



Salut iDuck. 

Bien dormi?? 

Bon alors!! Pour ton parefeu Livebox, inutile d'y toucher, puisque tu as ouvert les ports de aMule dans le routeur, donc pas de soucis à ce niveau-là (le fait d'avoir fait ça ouvre justement le port donné pour l'adresse donnée dans le parefeu Livebox... Bref!! :love: )
Pour configurer le parefeu de Leopard, je me permets de te renvoyer sur ce fil:

http://forums.macg.co/internet-et-reseau/comment-on-configure-le-firewall-de-leopard-209060.html


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (5 Décembre 2008)

Arkayve a dit:


> Salut iDuck.
> 
> Bien dormi??
> 
> ...


Merci. 

PS : ça m'embête mais ça ne m'empêche pas de dormir.


----------



## bert26 (5 Décembre 2008)

Bonjour,

j'ai moi aussi un problème de LOW ID sur Amule.

Je me connecte à une connexion *Numericable (Modem Thomson THG520)* via un routeur *BELKIN F5D7230-4*. 

J'ai installé ce routeur hier pour pouvoir me connecter en Wifi, tout marche à merveille mais lorsque que j'essaie de me connecter à un serveur Amule voici ce qui apparait dans la boite de dialogue :

_2008-12-05 13:40:15: Servers: Connected
2008-12-05 13:40:15: Connexion établie sur*: www.UseNeXT.to
2008-12-05 13:40:15: Nouvel ID client*: 14645658
2008-12-05 13:40:15: AVERTISSEMENT : Vous avez reçu un Low-ID !
2008-12-05 13:40:15: 	La raison la plus probable est que vous êtes derrière un pare-feu ou un router._

Que faire pour repasser en High ID ?

Merci ! 
++


----------



## Arkayve (5 Décembre 2008)

Bonjour bert26.
Avant tout, bienvenue sur le forum!! 

Mmm un peu de lecture pour commencer...

http://forums.macg.co/internet-et-reseau/emul-pour-mac-112834.html

http://www.valhalla.fr/2005/01/05/dairport-et-de-la-livebox/

http://www.valhalla.fr/2004/09/05/bien-utiliser-sa-mule-edonkeyemule/

Si vraiment tu n'y arrives pas seul, reposte un message d'ici deux jours, mais avec ces liens, tu devrais en savoir suffisamment... 

Pas envie de devoir encore rabacher ce que plein de gens ont déjà rabaché!


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (5 Décembre 2008)

bert26 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> j'ai moi aussi un problème de LOW ID sur Amule.
> 
> ...


Salut,

1) tu vas dans les réglages de ton routeur pour ouvrir les ports utilisés par aMule (cf. plus haut)

2) Tu fais la même chose dans le parefeu de Mac OS X (cf. plus haut également).

Dit autrement, tu suis les conseils que Arkayve m'a donné.


----------



## Arkayve (5 Décembre 2008)

iDuck a dit:


> Dit autrement, tu suis les conseils que Arkayve m'a donné.


Merci iDuck. 
Dois-je en conclure que aMule fonctionne bien chez toi maintenant??


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (5 Décembre 2008)

Arkayve a dit:


> Merci iDuck.
> Dois-je en conclure que aMule fonctionne bien chez toi maintenant??


Ben, je viens de faire les modifications dans le pare-feu de Leopard




Click for full size - Uploaded with plasq's Skitch

Et plus de "Attention ! Vous avez reçu un Low-ID". :love:

Grand merci à toi pour ton aide !


----------



## bert26 (5 Décembre 2008)

Bonsoir,
merci pour vos réponses.

J'ai lu avec attention votre discussion et fait les mêmes manoeuvres à savoir:

- Rentrer les ports utilisés par Amule dans la table NAT de mon routeur BELKIN THG520
(4662 en TCP et 4672 en UDP).
- Remplacer l'adresse IP (par celle trouvée dans Préférences système>Réseau>Airport>TCP/IP)
- Rebooter le routeur et le modem.
- Relancer Amule.

Malgrè ça toujours le même message de LOW ID ...

Pour ce qui est du pare-feu OS X, il est désactivé donc la question est écartée (je suppose).

Une idée de pourquoi le problème persiste ? 

Merci!
++


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (5 Décembre 2008)

A tout hasard, active le pare-feu de Leopard comme indiqué dans ma capture d'écran. On ne sait jamais.


----------



## bert26 (5 Décembre 2008)

iDuck a dit:


> A tout hasard, active le pare-feu de Leopard comme indiqué dans ma capture d'écran. On ne sait jamais.



c'est fait, mais toujours pareil  ...

MODIF: ca y est ca marche enfin! les nouveaux ports que j'avais ouverts dans la table NAT avaient bougés entre temps pour je ne sais quelle raison... toujours est il que maintenant tout roule et plus de Low ID 

merci !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (5 Décembre 2008)

bert26 a dit:


> c'est fait, mais toujours pareil  ...
> 
> MODIF: ca y est ca marche enfin! les nouveaux ports que j'avais ouverts dans la table NAT avaient bougés entre temps pour je ne sais quelle raison... toujours est il que maintenant tout roule et plus de Low ID
> 
> merci !


C'est cool !


----------



## Arkayve (6 Décembre 2008)

bert26 a dit:


> les nouveaux ports que j'avais ouverts dans la table NAT avaient bougés entre temps pour je ne sais quelle raison... toujours est il que maintenant tout roule et plus de Low ID
> merci !



Voici la raison, et la solution à ce problème: 



Arkayve a dit:


> il faut ouvrir ces ports effectivement, pour une adresse IP donnée, donc peut-être que votre problème vient du fait que, par exemple, vous ayez ouvert les ports pour l'adresse IP 192.168.1.2, et que, possédant plusieurs ordis, votre routeur vous ai attribué l'adresse 192.168.1.3, auquel cas ça ne marche pas...
> Moi ma solution, ne voulant pas d'une IP fixe:
> le port 4662 est ouvert pour la première adresse;
> le port 4882 est ouvert pour une deuxième adresse (j'ai un mac et un pc (=> bouhhhh ) chez moi).
> Ainsi, si quand je me connecte à un server dans aMule, je suis en low-id, c'est que le routeur m'a attribué la mauvaise des 2 adresses possible, et je change donc le 4662 en 4882, ou inversement, je relance le programme, et hop!! Magie ça fonctionne...


----------

